# Bute for mini donkeys



## mdegner

We have had miniature horses for many years but just got our first two mini donkeys a couple of months ago. Mama pulled her tendon in her back leg and vet gave us Bute for it. I know that Bute is a no-no for mini horses, is it also a no-no for mini donkeys??

Looking for advice and recommendations. Thanks, mary


----------



## chandab

With extremely careful dosing, bute can be used in miniature horses, so if your vet recommended it for your mini donkey its probably safe under the same circumstances. I've had to use Bute in certain circumstances with my minis, and I just dose very carefully. Did you vet give you bute tabs or bute paste to use? With the tabs it can be hard to dose, but when needed my B-size mini horses get 1/4 tab. wiith paste, you can put 1 gram into a regular syringe (no needle), see how many CCs it is that divide appropriately for correct dosage (I think the last time I had paste 1 gram was about 6 cc, so I gave 1.5 ccs to my mini horses, but you'll want to verify that).


----------



## mdegner

Thanks Chandah. He gave us the paste and we aren't having problems giving it to her.


----------

